# coaptation splint



## Ryannwoike (Nov 26, 2013)

can anyone help me with the coding for a coaptation splint for a fractured humerous


----------



## daedolos (Feb 15, 2018)

Did you ever find out?

Peace
?_?


----------



## noahjanmadet (Oct 2, 2020)

It has been 7 years already   did you guys find it?


----------

